# KBL - KBL Mining



## UMike (25 February 2010)

Spin off from CBH RESOURCES LIMITED

Listing


> Kimberley Metals Ltd (“Kimberley”, “the Company”) lists on ASX today following a successful IPO
> which raised $11.3 million. The company has 117.9 million ordinary shares in issue following the issue
> of 57.6 million new shares at 20 cents each to some 2,300 successful applicants. Of the issued shares,
> 23.5 million shares are escrowed for 2 years.




Positive drilling results out yesterday.

Opened 18.5c


----------



## noirua (1 March 2010)

*Re: KBL - Kimberley Metals*

Kimberley Metals - http://www.kimberleymetals.com.au

The company has interests in The Sorby Hills in the Burt Range of the Kimberley Region in WA. A Lead-Silver-Zinc deposit.
An interest at Mineral Hill, Lachlan Ford Belt, Central West NSW. At the Pearse gold deposit and Parker Hill copper deposit.
Further project at The Constance Range in the Gulf of Carpentaria, North West QLD.


----------



## countryboy (1 March 2010)

*Re: KBL - Kimberley Metals*

cbh lanquishing at 12c and kimberly off and running. Constance range is of interest with bhp finding iron Ore there many years ago. Considerable amount if i recall.Own a heap of cbh so i must own a heap of KBL!

need to check my paperwork


----------



## Miner (2 March 2010)

*Re: KBL - Kimberley Metals*



countryboy said:


> cbh lanquishing at 12c and kimberly off and running. Constance range is of interest with bhp finding iron Ore there many years ago. Considerable amount if i recall.Own a heap of cbh so i must own a heap of KBL!
> 
> need to check my paperwork




Country boy

I also got some free allotment on KBL but never received any formal paper work.

Would you please throw some light if they sent you the scrip ?


----------



## UMike (2 March 2010)

*Re: KBL - Kimberley Metals*

I got my allotment and participated in the IPO.

I doubt the allotment was free as you would of paid by the drop in the CBH SP.

I was well informed all the way via emails sent by the company.

Dunno which way they will go in the short or long term but am holding and keen to see them start producing.


----------



## noirua (20 April 2010)

*Re: KBL - Kimberley Metals*



noirua said:


> Kimberley Metals - http://www.kimberleymetals.com.au
> 
> The company has interests in The Sorby Hills in the Burt Range of the Kimberley Region in WA. A Lead-Silver-Zinc deposit.
> An interest at Mineral Hill, Lachlan Ford Belt, Central West NSW. At the Pearse gold deposit and Parker Hill copper deposit.
> Further project at The Constance Range in the Gulf of Carpentaria, North West QLD.




Henah Yuguang Lead and Gold (Yuguang) acquired 20.8 million new shares in Kimberley Metals at 25c a share, or 15% of the company.

Yuguang have also taken a 25% stake in Kimberley's interests in the Sorby Hills Project.

Kimberley shares closed at 26c.


----------



## springhill (4 April 2013)

At this point I know nothing of KBL except for todays announcement. Current SP at a 12 month low of 7.8c

*New high-grade intersections expand size of Red Terror deposit*
Diamond drilling identifies additional Cu-Au mineralisation at Red Terror:
• 7m @ 3.3% Cu & 0.5g/t Au (3.6% Cu eq1.)
• 15.1m @ 4.5% Cu & 0.5g/t Au (4.8% Cu eq.)
• 12m @ 3.1% Cu & 0.4g/t Au (3.3% Cu eq.)
• 4.2m @ 4.5% Cu & 0.4g/t Au (4.7% Cu eq.)
• 4.2m @ 5.2% Cu & 5.6g/t Au (7.8% Cu eq.)
• 17.1m @ 0.8% Cu & 6.4g/t Au (3.8% Cu eq.)

● Red Terror mineralisation continues to expand and remains open
● Resource upgrade pending

In addition, drill holes KUPH067 and KUPH068 have expanded the north-south extent of the gold-rich DDD Lode. These intercepts complement the previously released results for drill holes KUPH025 (10.9m @ 2% Cu & 15.3g/t Au) and KUPH026 (15m @ 1.1% Cu & 2.7g/t Au).
The JORC-compliant Resource for the Red Terror deposit currently only comprises the Southwest Lode. Now with expansion of the Red Terror Cu-Au system, a new JORC-compliant Resource Estimate will be calculated over the next month. It will include the Central and DDD Red Terror Lodes.
Importantly, scope exists for further exploration upside at Red Terror as the underground Cu-Au deposit remains open along strike and at depth towards the east.


----------



## ricee007 (7 November 2013)

These KBLGA's are looking soooo tempting after this latest quarterly (30/Oct/2013).

Only first heard of KBL 90 minutes ago... but, their latest quarterly is a dream. I liked it so much, I read it again over an hour later to make sure I wasn't going crazy.

From what I can tell, net profit of approx. ~$2m in the last quarter, on a $26m market cap.

I'm just trying to figure out how sustainable $2m profit per quarter is - Though, they seem to be planning on ramping up production relatively soon as well.

*IF* $2m/quarter is sustainable, goodness gracious me these KBLGA's are a bargain - let alone the (riskier) KBLs.

Market cap of the KBLGAs of only around $7.2m as well, mean that they are not too over whelming.

Let alone the proposed changes to the Trust Deed which, as far as I can tell, should easily get through.


----------



## robruss777 (16 September 2014)

*Kbl worker sacked but still stocking up?! Intrinsic value*

Recently I have been talking with a former kbl worker as I had interests in the company and my friend also worked there it was a good friendship.

I originally incouraged him to buy a small parcel in the company and he did as he saw it at the time as a good gamble. Later he became convinced in the companies future and continued to buy (and sell where appropriate) and has made (along with many others) a good lttle profit.

I am left with a question and don't have the experience in the fundemental side yet to answer.

What is the current intrinsic value of this company and also if possible the math behind the answer. As from what I can figure Kbl is very cheap for a PRODUCER!
Thanks.


----------



## Clansman (17 September 2014)

*Re: Kbl worker sacked but still stocking up?! Intrinsic value*



robruss777 said:


> Recently I have been talking with a former kbl worker as I had interests in the company and my friend also worked there it was a good friendship.
> 
> I originally incouraged him to buy a small parcel in the company and he did as he saw it at the time as a good gamble. Later he became convinced in the companies future and continued to buy (and sell where appropriate) and has made (along with many others) a good lttle profit.
> 
> ...




They have a large amount of debt due in the next 2 years.
Do they earn enough from being a PRODUCER to not have to go to the market cap 'n' hand to pay them.
I doubt it.


----------



## robruss777 (18 September 2014)

But their Debt to Equity ration is 57.3%...isn't that acceptable in comparison to others.


----------

